# my halfmoon bettas



## flowerhron (Sep 30, 2010)

hi guys.. here are some of my halfmoon bettas


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

.....doooh!!! bladablada....I have no words....


----------



## flowerhron (Sep 30, 2010)

haha... just got hem about two weeks now... so...i have more... i am selling them... go check out my facebook
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Quality-Tropical-Fish-Club/112543482139130


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice..cheap too...do you have any female HMs?


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow! Stunning bettas. They are all absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

You have some beautiful bettas!


----------



## FishyCass (Sep 28, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm interested in AA1, AA4, and AA7 (this one especially). Are any of them still available and how much do you charge for shipping?

Any sibling females available?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow nice. What do you keep your Bettas in?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

They're VERY beautiful!! I love the 1st, 6th,7th and 9th.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, absolutely _stunning_. I love AA4 and B1. If I had room I would definitely take one home.


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

Omg i love all of your bettas :]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i think the 2nd and 6th one is just amazing!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you selling the 3rd one ??? If so how much??


----------



## djflipside (Oct 18, 2010)

I have joined your facebook page, but i do not see any information on how to purchase the bettas. how much are they and where are you located?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

They are so pretty!
I just got a betta that looks like number 7.

I LOVE the black/gold one.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahhh...I'm in love. ♥


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

The first one is just stunning! I wish you could send him to me! The bad thing is I live in Mexico... waaa!


----------

